# Bleeding before OTD



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi ladies

I'd really like to know if any of you that sadly had a failed stimulated IUI bleed before your OTD if you were on progesterone support. In my previous ivfs I've used pessaries but never made the two weeks so this time used gestone injections every third day too. Just wondering how others have got on? Should I expect to bleed before Wednesday if this has failed? 

Thanks and good luck all

Xxx


----------



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

Just to update this , had very slight spotting today so will see what tomorrow brings...

This is just torture 

X


----------

